# Naruto piano themes for you



## ThE oNe (Sep 13, 2005)

**Note**  As of this notice 3 songs have been done "Sadness and Sorrow" "Hokage's Funeral" and a piano version of "Wind"

**Note #2** As of now, Sadness and Sorr, Hokage's Funeral, Wind, Hinata vs. Neji, and Tenten's theme.  5 songs

The piano themes are difficult to find because they weren't on the OSTs.   There are midis and some piano recordings by fans but not really that good quality.

So I took one of the well arranged midis and put some better quality sounds on them and spit out an mp3.

The first one is the all time favourite, Sadness and Sorrow (piano version).  There are some problems I can fix later but currently it's alright.

Note:  *Magnificently arranged by PartyBoy*, no credit goes to me for the arrangement.

Next up I will be transforming the Hokage's Funeral theme.





In the Works
RK song I forgot the name of, coming as soon as I have time


----------



## Astranagun (Sep 13, 2005)

cool stuff, thanks


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 13, 2005)

no problem


----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh that song is always sad.. :sad


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 14, 2005)

yeah it reminds me of sasuke's "death" vividly..

but of course, Hokage's funeral theme is  pretty sad too...

(btw that ones almost done)


----------



## SolidDragoonX (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah the Hokage's funeral theme really suits the mood of that scene...


----------



## tun (Sep 14, 2005)

I eagerly await for you to put up Hokage's funeral. I would rep you but it looks like you're trying to accumulate negative rep so tell me how you want me to vote.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 14, 2005)

Heh, no I'm not trying to accumulate neg rep, its just people who have a grudge against the site i took over neg repping me with messages like "kn is gay lol"

As for the Hokage's funeral theme, while Sadness and Sorrow is very affecting and sad, I think Hokage's funeral theme impacts you more because it is a variation of the main Naruto theme from OST 1.  It kinds of sums up all of Naruto so for and sends the message "All that fun you have experienced thusfar is gone...."


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 14, 2005)

this is really good thanks alot...


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 14, 2005)

Not a problem.

Here's my favourite, the Hokage's Funeral Theme.

Link removed

Are there any Naruto piano themes I'm missing?


----------



## SolidDragoonX (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow these sound really good.. Thanks


----------



## NecroAngel (Sep 15, 2005)

YES!!!  You have no idea how long I've been looking for the hokages funeral in a better quality. Thanks, man.


----------



## RaZzy (Sep 15, 2005)

Man.. thank you so much... these are great


----------



## HornyHippo (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm so weak to piano songs, thanks a lot. *reps*


----------



## Virgil (Sep 15, 2005)

nice work there!


----------



## madheretic (Sep 15, 2005)

Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## ikra (Sep 15, 2005)

guys do you have any sheet music for these songs??? i really want to play them badly  i mean real baaaad


----------



## leebermeister (Sep 15, 2005)

I have been waiting for the piano version of that song.  Thanks you rule!  I wish I had  points to rep you.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 15, 2005)

ikra, there's some sheet music for Sadness & Sorrow at 

Hoakge's funeral is out there somewhere too, I remember learning from it.

Here's a Wind piano version I did for fun

here's

Arrangement credit:  with minor details by me

Remember, will take any requests


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 15, 2005)

I suggest you go here: 

Spybot - Search and Destroy

It has the music sheets for :
Ending theme (gba naruto2 by party boy  
Evening 
Hinata vs Neji 
Hokag'es Funeral Scene 
Hokag'es Funeral Scene (Version compl?te) 
Loneliness 
Morning 
Sadness & Sorrow for piano J
Sakura's theme 
Wind for Ensemble 
Wind for piano 
Yukie Fujikaze 


Enjoy 

EDIT

Since it doesnt seem to direct you straight to the page, you'll need to click on "parts tabs" on the left to get to the music sheet page.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 15, 2005)

It's so... beautiful. ing

Do more do more!


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 15, 2005)

Okay   I think I will be piano-izing the Hinata - Neji fight sad music now.  Wait for it.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 16, 2005)

Isn't the music for Hokage's funeral just a version of Grief and Sorrow? I prefer Sadness and sorrow but both are very good.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, it is.  But it appeared first.  And also, they are both version of songs.  Grief & Sorrow and Hokage's Funeral are both variations of the Naruto Main Theme, and Sadness and Sorrow is a Piano is a version of...Sadness and Sorrow (non-piano).


----------



## Shishou (Sep 16, 2005)

Got anymore than those 3?  I love the piano.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm working on another one.  Hinata/Neji sad theme.

If you have any piano midis I can qualitize them for you.


----------



## Ichitootah (Sep 17, 2005)

Pretty good sound quality. Out of curiosity, what do you use? Kontakt or a similar sampler? A specialized piano bank? Or even free soundfonts?


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 17, 2005)

If anybody is interested in making sheet music for naruto songs I can help =D


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 17, 2005)

Ichitootah said:
			
		

> Pretty good sound quality. Out of curiosity, what do you use? Kontakt or a similar sampler? A specialized piano bank? Or even free soundfonts?



The sounds are from East West Quantam Leap Symphonic Orchestra (silver)'s Steinway Piano - Dark.  And some strings and etc are from that too.  I have a few other piano libraries (Malmsjo) however I didn't think they caught the sound for these pieces that I was looking for.


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 17, 2005)

overall great mix


----------



## tun (Sep 17, 2005)

Hokage Funeral was beautiful man.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 18, 2005)

Shy Link said:
			
		

> Isn't the music for Hokage's funeral just a version of Grief and Sorrow? I prefer Sadness and sorrow but both are very good.



they're alike, but hokage's funeral is basically the naruto theme song, but in minor most of the time, and only on piano.

Grief and sorrow is more of a remake of hokage's funeral/naruto main theme, but with a jazzy feel at someparts, and a violin.

It sounds harder to play than hokage's funeral too.


----------



## FunPhunKawaii (Sep 18, 2005)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> ikra, there's some sheet music for Sadness & Sorrow at
> 
> Hoakge's funeral is out there somewhere too, I remember learning from it.
> 
> ...



Ooh, could you do a version of TenTen's theme? I know that the original theme is kinda fast paced, but there's slow version of the song. You can hear it from the episode after Sakura and Ino's fight and the start of TenTen and Temari's fight. Thanks. Really like the high quality of Sadness and Hokage funeral.


----------



## Ichitootah (Sep 18, 2005)

You realize though he'll need a midi, unless he's going to transcribe it himself...


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 18, 2005)

FunPhunKawaii said:
			
		

> Ooh, could you do a version of TenTen's theme? I know that the original theme is kinda fast paced, but there's slow version of the song. You can hear it from the episode after Sakura and Ino's fight and the start of TenTen and Temari's fight. Thanks. Really like the high quality of Sadness and Hokage funeral.



Well, I might be able to pick it out if you tell me the episode number, but if it's too complex or if it uses too many instruments it'll just take too much time...


----------



## Carbuncle (Sep 18, 2005)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> Well, I might be able to pick it out if you tell me the episode number, but if it's too complex or if it uses too many instruments it'll just take too much time...





The theme that FunPhunKawaii meant (if im correct) can be found during episode 43 and starts playing 6:31 in to to that episode, if you happen to have lost this episode it can also be found 30:35 in into the episode 116-117 when Neji does hes thing.

And btw, great work with the other themes, especialy the sadness and sorrow one.


Edit: I was wondering, firstly if anyone knows the name of the theme that is played when Naruto just have beaten Gaara and Gaara is carried away by Temari and Kankuro, saying he is sorry.

Secondly, if someone knows where you can find a midi file so of it so that ThE oNe can make a piano version of that too, it shouldnt be to hard since its a slow song also.


----------



## FunPhunKawaii (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you, Carbuncle. I was trying to find the episode, but my friend was using it. I do have the TenTen theme midi, so if you need it, just ask. Thank you.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, if you have the midi it would be done much quicker.  If you could email it to narutosama@gmail.com , it'll be done.

Here's Hinata vs. Neji theme

Uquiorra


----------



## Ruri (Sep 18, 2005)

They're all so beautiful ~ thank you so much!


----------



## afBeaver (Sep 19, 2005)

Great! Thanks for all the links to the sheets!

Post more if you have! =D


----------



## jymmeih14 (Sep 19, 2005)

These are awesome, Thanks!!


----------



## TechMan (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok mate, I hyave yet to thank you, so I will now. Thanks for these great themes, many people have searched long and hard for the Hokage Funeral theme, and now they have it, I for one am glad these themes are finall avaliable in some form, so thanks.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, glad to know I've been of help.  After all, I also was searching for these themes for a while, until I realized I could just do it myself ^_^


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 20, 2005)

S-suge.

You rock my world, oNe.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 20, 2005)

FunPhunKawaii's request has been done.

Tenten Theme

Web de Naruto - Tv Tokyo


----------



## RaZzy (Sep 20, 2005)

oh my god... man those are great.. you really rock


----------



## FunPhunKawaii (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you theONe. I really appreciate the work you put into it. I really like the middle section of the piece. And yeah, the one on the show is very music-box-ish. lol. Great job. :


----------



## Ginnylin (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks for the music and URLs guys!
Really made my day. Sadness and Sorrow is like one of the best anime musics ever!


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 23, 2005)

You use a rackmounted synth to do this? or a keyboard?

I wanted to put some stuff I made here but I dont know how to do so since I only play on the piano and never used midi connections and stuff before O.o

And btw, naruto has soooo many piano-able songs its hard to choose one lol why dont you just do all of them! I am collecting all you've done so far!


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, do you have any ideas for more (and a midi would help).

I used software synths.  Cubase + Paid Sample Library = magic.


----------



## smokenrowboy (Sep 23, 2005)

Ginnylin said:
			
		

> thanks for the music and URLs guys!
> Really made my day. Sadness and Sorrow is like one of the best anime musics ever!



yes, sadness and sorrow is so emo. boo hoo


----------



## tun (Sep 23, 2005)

Wasn't particularly thrilled with the Hinata vs. Neji but I absolutely love your take on Tenten's theme.


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 24, 2005)

Request: Could you do that one piano song from both episode 113 or 114 when Chouji is getting beaten around, it's also found in 128, 129 during the Kimimaro flashback and Sasuke monologue.


----------



## Summoner (Sep 24, 2005)

I want some piano music. Here is what I want

1.Naruto RPG boss battle:That song kicks ass, give me piano sheets for it
2.Orochimaru's theme:Read above
3.Kabuto's thememinious music played in various parts involving Hidden Sound
4.Zetsu's theme:It must be goddamn awesome


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 24, 2005)

As if "Sadness & Sorrow" wasn't sad enough...

Well done.


----------



## RaZzy (Sep 24, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> Request: Could you do that one piano song from both episode 113 or 114 when Chouji is getting beaten around, it's also found in 128, 129 during the Kimimaro flashback and Sasuke monologue.



yeah i request this one aswell.. it's a piano song and it's great!!
please do that one!!


----------



## tun (Sep 24, 2005)

Now that you mention it, in episode 129 there's this nice piece. It's starts at around 4 minutes into it when Sasuke is on Itachi's back. Sasuke notices the Konoha Police headquarters and it starts there. I'd love to hear that. 

edit: Stop it right before you see the father stomp his foot. Right after that little bit at the end. The sounds after that don't sound nice.


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2005)

The Hokage's Funeral theme is pure genius.


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 24, 2005)

This is inspiring me to do an arrangment of some songs  Hey boss, let me PM you the a piano midi i did for Heavy violence  Maybe you can do that


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 24, 2005)

theowne if you have the midis lying around in pure piano, for goodness sake download encore or finale notepad and provide us with some sheet music! =D


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey guys slow down, suddenly the requests start surgung ^_^;

rsampaio, I'll try and do that for you soon.

stormbreak has midis so I will try to do those first.  For the other requests, if you could find a midi on the net (or I could try to find one) it could help.  

Otherwise I would have to go and listen to it and try to figure out the arrangement myself which takes time ^_^; but I will look into it.


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 24, 2005)

you know what would be cool? guitar sadness in sorrow jus like on epi 76 around 9 minutes. and around the 11th minute another song plays it sounds so mellow and cool. not requesting anything though just stating what would be awesome! (If I buy my keyboard I will try to do it.

Btw TheOwne nice job dude!


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 24, 2005)

That would sound nice, but I know nothing about guitars ^^;  And anyways, a real guitar is 10000x better than sampled guitars.


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 24, 2005)

Well i just sent some midis in piano for theowne to do!  I didn't really do anything but i feel proud  Oh btw i can put all the Naruto songs into piano midi even the openings like Haruka kanata, i am listening to that now


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmm... can anyone find MIDIs of more recent piano pieces? I'm thinking the ones used in 128-129 (Kimimaro flashback and Kimimaro death) would be really cool to listen to.


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 24, 2005)

You guys seem to want the same song, i do not know the name of the song (suprise i know most of the songs names like the back of my hand) I doubt there is a midi for that particular song. I wouldn't get your hopes up for that song.


----------



## wsc (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks!!! The oNe you are THE ONE! everybody reps him now! *reps*


----------



## Keo069 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, i would just like to say that your Sadness and Sorrow piano theme is pretty good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 24, 2005)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> That would sound nice, but I know nothing about guitars ^^;  And anyways, a real guitar is 10000x better than sampled guitars.



Not so sure about that, if you looked at the new sampled guitars from roland they emulated fret noise, body noise, pick noise, everything... only downside the keyboard that has those sounds costs over 2000 bucks 

So yea reps for you and if you need any help finding notes for songs with no midi jus pm me 

*reps*


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 24, 2005)

rsampaio said:
			
		

> Not so sure about that, if you looked at the new sampled guitars from roland they emulated fret noise, body noise, pick noise, everything... only downside the keyboard that has those sounds costs over 2000 bucks
> 
> So yea reps for you and if you need any help finding notes for songs with no midi jus pm me
> 
> *reps*



Yes, I have heard some good things about them.  But then again, it sounds like a lot of work to emulate them perfectly where as all you need is a single guitar sessions and you've got it all anyways + the bonus of it being real   (I'm talking about if you use a sample library - don't know about actual keyboards)


----------



## RANinjaChick (Sep 24, 2005)

...

You rock.


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 24, 2005)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> Yes, I have heard some good things about them.  But then again, it sounds like a lot of work to emulate them perfectly where as all you need is a single guitar sessions and you've got it all anyways + the bonus of it being real   (I'm talking about if you use a sample library - don't know about actual keyboards)



I can try to do something on the school's sampler if I get access to show you 

but keep up the good work


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 24, 2005)

Whoa. ThE oNe thanks for taking your time to do fix the songs into piano. Is downloading right now. ^^ Too bad I can't rep, since I don't know how.


----------



## KunoichiTenten (Sep 24, 2005)

Is there flute sheet music for any Naruto songs?


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 25, 2005)

KunoichiTenten said:
			
		

> Is there flute sheet music for any Naruto songs?



Yes, for ryuusei I think, I saw it on ichigos sites at:  search on the forums or just request it there since it was fanmade, I lost it on my last drive failure :'(


----------



## Summoner (Sep 26, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> Hmm... can anyone find MIDIs of more recent piano pieces? I'm thinking the ones used in 128-129 (Kimimaro flashback and Kimimaro death) would be really cool to listen to.



i second that


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 26, 2005)

Summonmaster13 said:
			
		

> i second that



Thirded! those were some awesome pieces!
I am trying to make some sheet music but if I had the original midis of the piano pieces it would be so much easier!


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 26, 2005)

I know this doesn't do really all that much, but here are the songs, simply taken from the anime, for reference... hope it helps, even if just by a little.

key points to any dub

key points to any dub


EDIT: I didn't realize I hadn't changed the names.


----------



## TechMan (Sep 27, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> I know this doesn't do really all that much, but here are the songs, simply taken from the anime, for reference... hope it helps, even if just by a little.



That friggin song has been used since Episode 62 and it's yet to be released on any OST, it's easily one of the best piano themes in the whole series (made a scene in the Mizuki Arc worth watching), if you can recreate, expect a lotta gratitude.


----------



## ThE oNe (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey guys I've been incredibly busy with networking classes, but I'm trying to get back to the piano thing.  I have to finish a RKenshin request that I got first ^_^


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 27, 2005)

^Ooooh RK piano theme? Oh gimme gimme too.


----------



## anle (Sep 28, 2005)

does anyone have the theme call Grief and Sorrow? If any one have plesase upload for other people to listen. thank


----------



## anle (Sep 28, 2005)

oh thank the one


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 29, 2005)

TechMan said:
			
		

> That friggin song has been used since Episode 62 and it's yet to be released on any OST, it's easily one of the best piano themes in the whole series (made a scene in the Mizuki Arc worth watching), if you can recreate, expect a lotta gratitude.



Actually, the one in the Mizuki episode sounds more complete than the one in my post... oh well. Which episode it is most complete in? 62?


----------



## 404Ender (Sep 29, 2005)

Did you arrange these yourself or did you use other sheet music found online?  If so, could you post the sheet music you used or arranged on the forums?  I really like these versions in particular.


----------



## TechMan (Sep 30, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> Actually, the one in the Mizuki episode sounds more complete than the one in my post... oh well. Which episode it is most complete in? 62?



Nope, definately 145, that goes on for nearly three minutes. The 62 part is simply used on the "I know how you feel scene".


----------



## rsampaio (Sep 30, 2005)

Dude I just remembered this song in RK called 1/2 I will find the midi for you theowne, can you make it for me?


----------



## ThE oNe (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, I can, but I still have that first request to do, this networking stuff is killing me :sad 

email narutosama [ at ] gmail.com


----------



## Kev (Oct 1, 2005)

This music is pretty good! Thank you!


----------



## anle (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey ThE oNe you don't mind play Grief and Sorrow in piano do you.  Because the one I download is not as good as in the NAruto series .


----------



## ThE oNe (Oct 2, 2005)

How can that be?  It is the original from the series - unless you're actually talking about Hokage's Funeral Theme.


----------



## anle (Oct 2, 2005)

But I thought Hokage's funeral theme is sadness and sorrow.


----------



## Lil Donkey (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah there's so many versions of it. I was so confused when I finally learnt Grief and Sorrow, I watched back to Hokage's theme and the music was sooo different. O.o Just how many versions to they make?


----------



## ThE oNe (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay - Sadness and Sorrow's piano version is....Sadness and Sorrow.

Hokage's Funeral is piano version minorized of the main theme - and is also similar to Grief and Sorrow - but that one is a bit more jazzy.

When you say Grief and Sorrow, I assumed you meant the one available on the OST


----------



## anle (Oct 2, 2005)

oh ok.  then do you have Hokage's Funeral in piano.


----------



## ThE oNe (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, check the first page of this thread.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks alot for the themes!


----------



## anle (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah bro the Hokage's Funeral theme is the one I'm looking for. Now i got it thank ThE oNe.


----------



## Tsuuga (Oct 5, 2005)

So, one, what program/thing do you actually use to make these high-quality sounds?


----------



## ThE oNe (Oct 6, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> So, one, what program/thing do you actually use to make these high-quality sounds?



Um, well I use Cubase sequencer to open the regular midis then I just route the midi tracks to my own samples that I paid for.. (making adjustments to the notation where needed)


----------



## Stiluz (Oct 6, 2005)

I love you.


----------



## Kayuuko (Oct 6, 2005)

I can only say the same thing: I LOVE YOU <33 This totally made my day *__* Especially TenTen's theme! So great! Actually all of them are but TenTen's theme made me happy *_* So love this theme!


----------



## rsampaio (Oct 10, 2005)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> Um, well I use Cubase sequencer to open the regular midis then I just route the midi tracks to my own samples that I paid for.. (making adjustments to the notation where needed)



The piano you are using resembles a gigastudio piano sample I heard before could that be the one?


----------



## ThE oNe (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks like someone took my tracks and put them upp (without asking permission =P)

But they did include credit: "an Fan de Naruto, llamado "*ThE oNe*".



> The piano you are using resembles a gigastudio piano sample I heard before could that be the one?



No, it is actually from East West Symphonic Orchestra Silver.  Piano - Dark


P.s. JAPPO, in case you didn't realize, the reason they sound the same is because those are mine


----------



## Christen (Oct 11, 2005)

Is the Hokage Funeral theme also the one playing during Sasuke's and Naruto's fight end?

You deserve a rep. ^^


----------



## 404Ender (Oct 13, 2005)

What sheet music/arrangements did you use for the songs you've posted as mp3's?  Where can I find them?


----------



## 404Ender (Oct 13, 2005)

are those the exact arrangements the one used? if so, thank you very much


----------



## stormbreak (Oct 14, 2005)

404Ender said:
			
		

> What sheet music/arrangements did you use for the songs you've posted as mp3's?  Where can I find them?


He used the Midis.


----------



## ichigo123 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you so much! I love the music from Naruto.


----------



## PartyBoy (Oct 31, 2005)

oh it's fun to see some stuff here ! 
There some piano things on my forum too.
one of them :
 Gaara's childhood right click "save as"
In fact it's what i called the "tenten theme", played in the anime by a musicbox when we've discovered his childhood.


----------



## FunPhunKawaii (Nov 2, 2005)

is it what it's actually called? this is what i've been searching for, but theONE did a great slow rendition of TenTen's theme. didn't realized it's a different song, they sound so similar, although some parts are different. yay, thanks!!!


----------



## ThE oNe (Nov 3, 2005)

PartyBoy said:
			
		

> oh it's fun to see some stuff here !
> There some piano things on my forum too.
> one of them :
> Gaara's childhood right click "save as"
> In fact it's what i called the "tenten theme", played in the anime by a musicbox when we've discovered his childhood.



Hey Partyboy, thanks for those great MIDIs of yours


----------



## Shoten (Nov 3, 2005)

does anyone knoe where i can find ten ten theme sheete music...the slow rendition like the one on piano...


----------



## PartyBoy (Nov 4, 2005)

@ThE oNe : you're welcome !

@Shoten : Gaara's childhood sheet


----------



## Riles481 (Nov 4, 2005)

thats good shit, keep up the good work


----------



## Blue (Nov 4, 2005)

Super pretty. @_@

Looking forward to the RK song, whatever it is.


----------



## Nestarion (Dec 2, 2005)

Those songs are awesome! each 1 of them! 
Dont quite remember where i got them but i can now play Sadness and sorrow on piano and hokage's funeral and a little bit of wind.. still searching for tentens tho  

Does anyone have Sheets or know where a sheet of tentens theme is? forgive me if thats written anywhere on this forum..
edit: Still searching for Harmonia as well.. hard to find they are :sad


----------



## Nestarion (Dec 19, 2005)

@ThE oNe: Is there a way to switch the midi's to sheet music? I assume you made tenten's theme with a midi, if possible, could you please make a sheet of it? I'd be very gratefull   thx in advance..

The gaara sheet someone posted is close, but the left hand is different from yours..


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 19, 2005)

Yo thanks for the links man this is so awesome. The music in Naruto is one of the main reasons for it being as good as it is.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

coool thx^^


----------



## DareDevilGuy (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, I was lookign for the one for Hokage's Funeral for about a week now, now all I have to find is the tabs. Does anybody per chance know a place where I can find the tabs for this one? I've searched all Tab sites I know, and they came up with pretty much nothing, google turned up the same

If anybody knows a good site for Anime tabs, with Hokage's Funeral on it aswell, I'll love you..


----------



## Takekura (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow!
That's great!!
The music sound great!!!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 21, 2005)

OMG, this is really nice.
I also liked Sadness And Sorrow..
Good ones  

[EDIT] Do you also know where to find "how-to-play-piano" the themes of Naruto, I want to try to play Sadness & Sorrow on the keyboard


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

You are missing the Orochimaru theme, and Sasuke Destiny.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry for the double post, my edit function isn't working properly.

Here, are sheet music for the following.


And you can find other anime sheet music here.


----------



## Fongie (Jan 13, 2006)

I think I'm gonna.. BUMP THIS! And I'm really looking forward to the kenshin theme these are so great


----------



## Hinano (Jan 13, 2006)

THese are great thank yoU!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

pretty nice stuff........


----------



## ThE oNe (Jan 19, 2006)

Haruka said:
			
		

> You are missing the Orochimaru theme, and Sasuke Destiny.



Those are not piano themes and if were arranged for piano would not sound that great unless I heavily rearranged them.


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 19, 2006)

What about the Garaa theme (77)? Do anyone here know were I can get the original track?


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Jan 19, 2006)

anyone have the Naruto Vs Kiba song that plays around 8:30 minutes to 10:30 minutes into the show? it kind of sounds like a remix of the song Sarutobi from the OST


----------



## PartyBoy (Jan 20, 2006)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> What about the Garaa theme (77)? Do anyone here know were I can get the original track?


= gaara's childhood (or Tenten's theme musicbox).
There is no original version available. I've made this midi from the episode (77). But you can get mp3 of this tune on my board.
And this is not the official name, i named it like that because of the episode 77.


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 20, 2006)

PartyBoy said:
			
		

> = gaara's childhood (or Tenten's theme musicbox).
> There is no original version available. I've made this midi from the episode (77). But you can get mp3 of this tune on my board.
> And this is not the official name, i named it like that because of the episode 77.


Where? I don't understand france.


----------



## PartyBoy (Jan 20, 2006)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Where? I don't understand france.


You don't understand the french (language), France is a country.

there :


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 20, 2006)

PartyBoy said:
			
		

> You don't understand the french (language), France is a country.
> 
> there :


Hehe, woops, meant french , now I have to register just to get the mp3 version....  Thanks man


----------



## Nestarion (Jan 20, 2006)

Isnt there some way to convert midi's or something into sheets?
You've made the tentens theme from midi's right? Could you please make a sheet form it? i really love tentens theme, actually all of em but dont have sheet for tenten yet


----------



## jlouis32 (Jan 20, 2006)

yo dis is great
i luv u
j/p


----------



## ThE oNe (Jan 21, 2006)

Nestarion said:
			
		

> Isnt there some way to convert midi's or something into sheets?
> You've made the tentens theme from midi's right? Could you please make a sheet form it? i really love tentens theme, actually all of em but dont have sheet for tenten yet




You could, but as I recall the MIDI for tenten's theme used many instruments and I just combined them for piano, but for sheet music I would have to do that over, elminate all overlapping notes and blah blah, takes a lot of time....


----------



## jlouis32 (Jan 21, 2006)

yo do you have these songs in midi
or sheet music?


----------



## ThE oNe (Jan 21, 2006)

The great MIDIs by Partyboy are available if you know how to search.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 21, 2006)

man, brillance, thats all i can say!!!


----------



## Nestarion (Jan 21, 2006)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> You could, but as I recall the MIDI for tenten's theme used many instruments and I just combined them for piano, but for sheet music I would have to do that over, elminate all overlapping notes and blah blah, takes a lot of time....




aaah, too bad.. Thanks anyway for your reply


----------



## crystle_dream (Jan 21, 2006)

AWSOME thanks ^^


----------



## JAPPO (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone who needs sheet music can contact me. As for midis, LINK has them. But if you read this thread you'de know that


----------



## jlouis32 (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks but

that would be a lot of stuff to read


----------



## Dommy (Jan 22, 2006)

The piano themes are great!


----------



## Nestarion (Jan 24, 2006)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> The great MIDIs by Partyboy are available if you know how to search.



sorry to bother you again, but as you say MIDI's can be converted to sheets if you put alot of trouble into it, you also stated TenTens theme you had on midi if i recall correctly.
I thought all MIDI's you used were made by partyboy, but i think i found a complete list of all of his naruto midi's  here:

but it doesnt have Tentens again 

If it is not too much trouble, could you please put a link here to tentens midi?


----------



## Kayuuko (Jan 24, 2006)

Nestarion said:
			
		

> sorry to bother you again, but as you say MIDI's can be converted to sheets if you put alot of trouble into it, you also stated TenTens theme you had on midi if i recall correctly.
> I thought all MIDI's you used were made by partyboy, but i think i found a complete list of all of his naruto midi's  here:
> 
> but it doesnt have Tentens again
> ...




Link removed There's one at this site as far as I know~


----------



## Nestarion (Jan 24, 2006)

aaah many thanks! Ive struggled through the french now and got it 

sorry to bother you!


----------



## ThE oNe (Jan 24, 2006)

As has been said numerous times, *here*. is probably the best place to get MIDIs.


----------



## Endless_27 (Mar 5, 2006)

*"Sadness and Sorrow" Music sheet*

Hey anyone know where I can get the "Sadness and Sorrow" Music sheet for piano. It seems like a really nice song an di hope I can play it. If possible please give me a link to where I can get it. 

Thanks


----------



## MOTO (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the links. Been looking for some of them.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Mar 5, 2006)

I was just wondering what the name of the RK song is that you're going to put up.  Because I think I have every single piece of music from that show, no lie.  If you need anything, PM me.


----------



## r_ray52 (Apr 11, 2006)

every song sounds awsome this thread need to be more active and needs... more songs!


----------



## Nestarion (Apr 13, 2006)

I know this aint the right thread to post it, but anyway: Does anyone have link for the song Natsuhiboshi as heard in the latest 2 episodes, 180 and 179?? I really like it but i don't think it's released yet


----------



## Slips (Apr 13, 2006)

Sadness and sorrow a awesome piece 

Great songs thanks


----------



## PlushKittie (Apr 13, 2006)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> I suggest you go here:
> 
> this website
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I was actually going to ask if anyone knew a place where I could get sheet music~ ^3^


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome songs dude


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 13, 2006)

does any body know the name of the song that was played when neji and fake spiderman were fighting its like tenten's them but in a faster pase


----------



## -Onizuka (Apr 14, 2006)

the sadness song makes me cry everytime.


----------



## nagareboshi (Apr 14, 2006)

I think i've already got a piano version of _Sadness And Sorrow_ somewhere. Ouu...Tenten has a theme? O_o;; ...I never knew that! 
Sweet. Thanks alot. ^___^ -downloads-


----------



## PartyBoy (Apr 14, 2006)

ThE oNe, you can render a new song : i've done a piano reduction of haruka kanata. 
I can send you the sheet/midi if you want, just ask me.


----------



## Abscon (Apr 14, 2006)

Sadness and sorrow has only made me cry once...

When Haku and Zabuza died. Beutiful song...

(Edit): Recipe for depression: Put sadness and sorrow on repeat... 
Big fun


----------



## cute_jay (Apr 14, 2006)

nice thread!
by the way...are u guys making new piano songs from the latest?


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 15, 2006)

thanx for the songs


----------



## TheNarutoPianist (May 5, 2006)

Hello. Here is a list of my work and the link to view them. More new music on the way. Enjoy Naruto fans.

Grief and Sorrow (Piano)
Link removed

Sadness and Sorrow (Piano)
Link removed

Orochimaru's Theme (Organ)
Link removed

Ai-To-Shuu Preview (Piano)
Link removed

Oh! Student and Teacher Affection Preview (Guitar, Electric Keyboard)
Link removed

The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Intro (Piano)
Link removed

Sorry, I don't have music sheets for any of the songs I play because I can't read them. I only play by ear


----------



## Nestarion (May 5, 2006)

, loved your work, you've got talent to do that all by ear, great job


----------



## gokuden553 (May 5, 2006)

Wow those are great tunes


----------



## TheNarutoPianist (May 5, 2006)

Thanks Nestarion and gokuden553


----------



## stormbreak (May 5, 2006)

You made me feel like posting my own videos >_>

First i will post Suteki Da Ne from FFX, then People of the North Pole from FFX and then Sadness and Sorrow


----------



## Nestarion (May 5, 2006)

Cool, i'll be waiting


----------



## Aavion (May 5, 2006)

Good find, thanks. =]


----------



## NarSakSasKak (May 5, 2006)

Nice nice.  Some of the score is a bit off though...laziness at the end?


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (May 6, 2006)

I really like tenten chinese theme...btw thanks!


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (May 6, 2006)

Amori said:
			
		

> I think i've already got a piano version of _Sadness And Sorrow_ somewhere. Ouu...Tenten has a theme? O_o;; ...I never knew that!
> Sweet. Thanks alot. ^___^ -downloads-


Yes she does you have to listen to the chinese music when she does the rising twin dragons technique..i think it is not a piano in the anime...too bad she was pwned by temari..

sorry 4 double post.


----------



## NarSakSasKak (May 6, 2006)

Which song versions are the best?

Like the most accurate and sound best?


----------



## Sariachan (May 6, 2006)

TheNarutoPianist said:
			
		

> Hello. Here is a list of my work and the link to view them. More new music on the way. Enjoy Naruto fans.
> 
> Grief and Sorrow (Piano)
> *Episode IV - Akatsuki Game*
> ...


Not only the Naruto musics I like the most, but you did the Zelda theme too!  
Can I dowload them from somewhere, I love to collect fan-played songs.  ^^


----------



## RaZzy (May 7, 2006)

Hey, found this:
*"Hokage's Funeral V2" Extended*
[SS]_Utawarerumono_-_03_[9558ADDF].avi

thought I'd share it with you all


----------



## TheNarutoPianist (May 7, 2006)

RaZzy said:
			
		

> Hey, found this:
> *"Hokage's Funeral V2" Extended*
> [SS]_Utawarerumono_-_03_[9558ADDF].avi
> 
> thought I'd share it with you all



Cool, never heard of that version before.
I can play the full version

top ten

The other version I will record and post up today


----------



## stardust113 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks, man (thE oNe), these piano versions are beautiful.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 7, 2006)

Great themes! Thank you!


----------



## r_ray52 (May 7, 2006)

RaZzy said:
			
		

> Hey, found this:
> *"Hokage's Funeral V2" Extended*
> [SS]_Utawarerumono_-_03_[9558ADDF].avi
> 
> thought I'd share it with you all



i just heard it , it was awsome


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

> Which song versions are the best?


Hm.. I'd say Grief and Sorrow for me


----------



## julleke (May 9, 2006)

*natsuhiboshi*

Hey 
I just wonderd if anyone would like to make or has the piano sheets of the song natsuhiboshi ( the song from sumaru's mom) 
If anyone has it would you please send it to my ?-mailadress
verhoevenjonas@gmail.com
thanks


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 21, 2006)

Yes!!!Piano version!!!


----------



## Kisame. (May 21, 2006)

Sadness and Sorrow ftw. Good job.


----------



## shizuru (May 21, 2006)

wow great stuff ^_^


----------



## gokuden553 (May 21, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Sadness and Sorrow ftw. Good job.



Ye good job on it


----------



## aznriceboi20004 (May 23, 2006)

Is ok if i may request for a few naruto sounds in piano?
I would really love to hear the piano of Lonliness, Evening, and Morning. I hope it's not much trouble to ask you to play these and share with us. And thanks for all the great sounds so far especially Tenten's theme. What is the name of Tenten's theme in the original soundtrack? Has it been put to CD yet?


----------



## gokuden553 (May 23, 2006)

aznriceboi20004 said:
			
		

> Is ok if i may request for a few naruto sounds in piano?
> I would really love to hear the piano of Lonliness, Evening, and Morning. I hope it's not much trouble to ask you to play these and share with us. And thanks for all the great sounds so far especially Tenten's theme. What is the name of Tenten's theme in the original soundtrack? Has it been put to CD yet?



Ye thanx for all of these great tracks


----------



## BakaKage (May 23, 2006)

You are a good pianist, TheNarutoPianist  I play to but I'm almost helpless without sheet music. Do you just listen to the music and play it by ear?


----------



## Zixa (May 23, 2006)

Wow. These are nice. Thanks for posting! ^^


----------



## Barinax (May 30, 2006)

I don't think I saw anybody post this but...

I believe that the part from there's a part that wasn't repeated and was supposed to be... this is Sorrow And Sadness, maybe the part around 00:31 and 00:35? I think...


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow those tunes almost sound like the real thing


----------



## ORGaNiCCaNVaS (Jul 12, 2006)

Does anyone have The Raising Fighting Spirit score? If it's been answered sorry! Too lazy to go back 11 pages >_<. Anyways, if it hasn't been answered and you claim it doesn't exist:



Yeah, it exists... Stumbled upon it by accident!


----------



## RamenLover (Jul 12, 2006)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> ikra, there's some sheet music for Sadness & Sorrow at
> 
> Hoakge's funeral is out there somewhere too, I remember learning from it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for them music sheets for Sadness & Sorrow and Wind, you're a legend hehe..

"Piano keys may be black and white, but when played..they create a thousand colours of emotion" or something like that..


----------



## KakaShiT (Jul 19, 2006)

the one,

Thanks for sharing these great tracks


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 10, 2006)

ThE oNe said:
			
		

> Hey guys slow down, suddenly the requests start surgung ^_^;
> 
> rsampaio, I'll try and do that for you soon.
> 
> ...




so im guessing this is a good place for sheet music, piano sheet music that is, so what exactly do i have to do or where should i go?


----------



## Twizted (Aug 10, 2006)

Awesome work. I've been looking forever for the piano version of Sadness and Sorrow.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Aug 11, 2006)

omg thank you soo much i've been looking for tenten's theme for like ever! thank you. =D im soo reping you


----------



## Nestarion (Aug 12, 2006)

kunaiken77 said:
			
		

> so im guessing this is a good place for sheet music, piano sheet music that is, so what exactly do i have to do or where should i go?



If you mean where to get sheet music for piano;
  <-- contains almost everything..
  <-- contains alot too..

There isn't really much transcribed for Naruto, but nonetheless there are some good ones out there..


----------



## MgS (Aug 12, 2006)

omg bass on Tenten's Theme


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nestarion said:
			
		

> If you mean where to get sheet music for piano;
> <-- contains almost everything..
> <-- contains alot too..
> 
> There isn't really much transcribed for Naruto, but nonetheless there are some good ones out there..




dude wtf is there any for piano on alphatrace theres the party boy thing is in french and ichigos only has like 3, ughh


----------



## Nestarion (Aug 13, 2006)

alphatrance is master index, if you click on any link you'll go to other sites, if you want josh specific you should click on a josh-one..
And I didn't say it was alot, but there isn't much more out there


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll try to use the sheets to make a new town song in Animal Crossing.  ^^


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 14, 2006)

*animal crossing!!!*



			
				Sariachan said:
			
		

> I'll try to use the sheets to make a new town song in Animal Crossing.  ^^




i have that game...for ds?


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 14, 2006)

yea i know there is not a lot, the quote if you want something right do it yourself comes to mind but that would be very hard, and its not the those websites didnt really work its that like it didnt give me what i wanted, the party boy things for naruto went to some site in french, so im not mad at you or anyone just frustrated thats all


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 14, 2006)

kunaiken77 said:
			
		

> i have that game...for ds?


Yes, I was referring at the DS version. If you still play it we could meet online, somedays. If you're interested send me a PM.   

Sorry for the OT.  ^^'


----------



## Nestarion (Aug 15, 2006)

kunaiken77 said:
			
		

> yea i know there is not a lot, the quote if you want something right do it yourself comes to mind but that would be very hard, and its not the those websites didnt really work its that like it didnt give me what i wanted, the party boy things for naruto went to some site in french, so im not mad at you or anyone just frustrated thats all



Agreed, I've searched for ages for other sheets of Naruto


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 17, 2006)

well the good news is that i got hokages funeral and evening but her is my question(s)
1.) is ther themes for like kiba, neji, chouji, gaara, shikamaru
2.) i need well i want rock lees sheet music but the song is in guitar i think does anyone know
3.) where do i get ten ten's theme

oh and i would like to play animal crossing but since i found the game in my school it was all tuned to a different network so i havent got it tuned to mine i will let you know when i do though


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 17, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> omg thank you soo much i've been looking for tenten's theme for like ever! thank you. =D im soo reping you




what are the other 5? and can i get pics of them like these


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 17, 2006)

2 quick ones everyone
i want to download these movies
naruto the movie 3 - the legendary sannins go crazy
and the naruto movie 2,  with temujin and etc
where could i download them in a place where i could put them on my ipod 

and also
if naruto were lego, would that be kinda sweet?


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 20, 2006)

i am figuring out the notes to afternoon of konoha !!!!


----------



## cyr0n_k0r (Aug 24, 2006)

does anyone have these files anymore? Savefile.com has been down for the past week and now that they are back, the links say "file not found"

FYI, savefile has to be about the worst service I have ever seen.

The file that I REALLY want above all the rest is "wind"


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 24, 2006)

cyr0n_k0r said:
			
		

> does anyone have these files anymore? Savefile.com has been down for the past week and now that they are back, the links say "file not found"
> 
> FYI, savefile has to be about the worst service I have ever seen.
> 
> The file that I REALLY want above all the rest is "wind"




um go to the 11th page where nestarion gave me that alphatrace.com link and its in there ^^


----------



## ThE oNe (Aug 24, 2006)

To the guys emailing me about these files, I should tell you that these files were done a while ago and since then I've switched to a new computer, and lost the old files.  I think a link was posted earlier to a non-english site which has them hosted, but I'm not sure.  I also have them somewhere on the backup CDs I made when switching computers, but I don't have time to look through all of them.

I have to warn you that now that I listen to them over again 1 year later, I was really amateurish and did a bad job with some of them, but if it's fine with you guys by all means download it


----------



## Nestarion (Aug 25, 2006)

I still liked all of them ^^


----------



## Hivemind (Aug 25, 2006)

I loved these and listen to them all the time, so I uploaded them to Yousendit, to save ThE_oNe the effort of having to dig around old CDs (I know what that's like)

Sadness and Sorrow:
*Link Removed*

Hokage's Funeral (Grief and Sorrow):
*Link Removed*

Wind:
*Link Removed*

Hinata vs. Negi:
*Link Removed*

Tenten's Theme:
*Link Removed*

Gaara's Childhood:
*Link Removed*


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey isnt this like the first time you've posted inlike a year one? lol ^^


----------



## KageMane (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for the songs. Nice stuff


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 25, 2006)

The links doesn't work... :S It says "ERROR" on that site... :S


----------



## kunaiken77 (Aug 26, 2006)

Rockman said:
			
		

> The links doesn't work... :S It says "ERROR" on that site... :S




is there a thread on this site about the naruto movies? and can you download them in an ipod format becuase i really want the 3rd one


----------



## ZeroLink1112 (Oct 24, 2006)

Everytime I click the link to download Hokage's Funeral or Sadness and Sorrow it takes me to this site and it says Error File Not Found what am I doing wrong???


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Oct 26, 2006)

Same error for me !

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THOSE SAD PIANO SONGS IN AGES!

DOes anyone have them NOT in midi form? I've been trying to add them to my naruto i-pods ection for AGES.

I always end up whipping out episode 79/80 and listening to them..

such sad shit!


----------



## TDW (Oct 27, 2006)

Could someone please reupload them?


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 28, 2006)

^ Tell me where I can do it without signing, and I'll do it.


----------



## Nestarion (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll upload them, tell me if the links don't work or if they are the wrong files..

Sadness and Sorrow: 
Link removed

Hinata VS Neji: 
Link removed

Hokage's Funeral:
Link removed

Tenten's Theme:
Link removed

Wind:
Link removed


----------



## EndersShadow (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot Nestarion


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 15, 2006)

I must say that extended piece for Hokage's Funeral was simply marvelous. Very emotive and compelling.


----------



## miyuna (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, would there be any way for me to get a copy of Gaara's Childhood music?  Many thanks in advance~!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow those are some great tracks which you composed, keep up the good work


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanx for the great tracks, I can't wait to hear more of them.


----------



## ThE oNe (Dec 12, 2006)

> DOes anyone have them NOT in midi form? I've been trying to add them to my naruto i-pods ection for AGES.



THese are not in MIDI form.  THey are mp3's.


----------



## Kage (Feb 12, 2007)

none of the links on the first page are working for me


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 12, 2007)

Hokage Funeral was beautiful man.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

Grief & Sorrow sounds better then Sadness & Sorrow


----------



## Lord Pazzword (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, thank you ThE oNe and Nestarion. I love these tracks!!!!!


----------



## kullwarrior (Mar 4, 2007)

Neji Vs hinata link doesnt work
actually more than one


----------



## Jibril (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm could someone plz upload again? Especially the piano-ized Hinata vs Neji?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks dude for uploading them again. 

Reps for you.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 4, 2007)

This is useful. Thanks. ​


----------



## Jibril (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

How could I have not notice this thread is a sheer crime.


----------



## reddik (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for the music and URLs guys!
Really made my day. Sadness and Sorrow is like one of the best anime musics ever!


----------



## sonnie_skies (Mar 5, 2007)

I prefer the piano version of Sadness and Sorrow, in most cases.  Tenten's theme is really good too.


----------



## Jibril (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone has piano sheet music for Hinata v Neji?  I do have one, but it's intended for both piano and flute.

Btw has anyone else heard 'the Raising Fighting Spirit' (piano) played by some genuis guy on Youtube?  it's awesome; didn't even think it could be piano-ized


----------



## Kazeromaru (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for getting it back out there.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Cuivreries (Mar 12, 2007)

_Thanks for uploading them again, SS. "Tenten's Theme" is by far my favorite arrangement._


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Mar 12, 2007)

File not found.

:|


----------



## Falun (Mar 12, 2007)

thank you so much!!!! do you have the slow version of those who inherit the will of fire???


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

These are awesome, Thanks!!


----------



## ItsMrJedi (Mar 12, 2007)

Who cares for the boring piano sounds.....dudes !?

Just give me a breakbeat, I've never heard before.


----------



## iamwubbie (May 17, 2007)

Ahh no!

I'm sorry... 

::: Sheepish :::

Can someone kindly upload them again?  I used to have them but I wiped my hard drive clean.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2007)

Ohoh, thank you so very much, particularly for the Hokage's Funeral piece.


----------



## qks (May 17, 2007)

any chance of upping the midi files?


----------



## h-ozuno (May 18, 2007)

cool! thank you!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 18, 2007)

Any shippuuden ones coming up the one?


----------



## jan lee (May 18, 2007)

please upload them again. the files are not found. 
thanks


----------



## Nestarion (May 18, 2007)

If I'm not mistaking, I already re-uploaded the files one or two pages back, and I think those links still work.

Oh well;
Wind
Sadness and Sorrow
Hinata VS Neji 
Hokage Theme
Ten Ten's Theme

Copyright ThE oNe, I just uploaded when there was a need for it.
If somehow I managed to screw up, or the links don't work correctly, let me know


----------



## Castitas Lilium (May 18, 2007)

...

I only get a 'file not found' page.

):


----------



## Nestarion (May 18, 2007)

Any second opinions? They work fine here, but that could be me, I suppose..


----------



## ThE oNe (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello everyone.  A lot of people are emailing me about this.

Nestarion's links work fine.  Please read the whole thread before emailing me, my inbox is really getting stuffed from all these emails!  Now, I know I told you guys to email me if necessary, but you should realize I wrote that *2 years ago*  

Also, lots of people seem to not be reading the thread and emailing me asking for sheet music.  I never offered sheet music.  And a quick google search will lead you to .  Just click on Parts/Tabs and there is sheet music there.

Finally, remember that I only attached higher quality samples to these pieces, I didn't arrange them myself, so don't give me credit for the arrangement, give it to Partyboy.


----------



## masterkeyes2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow those 5 pieces are amazing. Just wondering did Partyboy use sheet music to make TenTen's theme or is there an orignal version of the song like they used in the anime. 

And yeah all of these pieces are amazing I love them so much. Thank you for posting, this guy should do more. Anyone know where I can find more of this guys works?


----------



## Even (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, this thread has been dead for a while... Could use some updates though


----------



## Jibril (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd love a sheet of the Tenten v Temari theme...I know it's Gaara's Childhood in fast motion, but playing it faster or louder doesn't quite have the same effect


----------



## Jibril (Oct 2, 2007)

I found the 'Raising Fighting Spirit' in piano sheet form! Big kudos to Hans Kimi

*I gave it a 90/100 aka a 9/10.*

Apologies if it's already up somewhere else in this thread


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Simply wonderful. I get somewhat nostalgic when im listening to these old part1 songs


----------



## Doggystyle (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the music, I've always liked piano versions of songs.


----------



## LuCas (Nov 29, 2007)

Please re-upload Gaara's Childhood and thanks!


----------



## k_nynja (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone else has this problem, but for some reason when I click on your links it says "file not found" Is there another way to get your files that I'm missing?


----------



## k_nynja (Dec 4, 2007)

hahaha sorry, some of the links still work, but can someone please post a working link for Sadness and Sorrow and Gaara's childhood? That would be awesome!!


----------



## PisOgPapir (Dec 5, 2007)

Since this thread was necro'ed. Anyone got tabs for theese?


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for these.. i wanted the hokage funeral music


----------



## kakasakura03 (Dec 24, 2007)

*ahh!!*

okay so i tried clicking on the links given in the very first page of this topic and everytime i click on the link, it shows up as an error and i have been dying to get the piano music for naruto!!!!


----------



## LuCas (Dec 25, 2007)

kakasakura03 said:


> okay so i tried clicking on the links given in the very first page of this topic and everytime i click on the link, it shows up as an error and i have been dying to get the piano music for naruto!!!!



Click on some other pages in this thread.. the first post is outdated.
Nice forum name btw, kakasakura. Very um, cool =)


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

this is cool, thanks a lot. I love Sadness and Sorrow


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't find anyone that works


----------



## EpsyloN (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi all.
Im new in this forum.
I came asking for a song, the one that sounds in the Chouji VS Jirobo (after chou eats the first pill and Jirobo call him "loser") and i thought if this great piano player that made the piano songs for this forum has got it.
I didn't found it in the OSTs so i suppouse that it was never released, so I made a MIDI file of the song that i named "Chouji's Theme". I hope you all enjoy it:
Merchandise

There is some mp3 of this song?
If someone knows, please tell me.

Other song that i couldn't find is the "Gaara's Theme". I made a short MIDI too of this one:
Merchandise

Waiting for your replies


----------



## Hinata!! (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont know how to use the link u gave us i dont know how to use the website ...


----------



## Hinata!! (Jan 24, 2008)

oh wait nvm its blocked ... 
sorry...


----------



## taichikun14 (Jan 24, 2008)

Loooove the chouji's theme!!  GReat job with that!


----------



## LuCas (Jan 24, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> Hi all.
> Im new in this forum.
> I came asking for a song, the one that sounds in the Chouji VS Jirobo (after chou eats the first pill and Jirobo call him "loser") and i thought if this great piano player that made the piano songs for this forum has got it.
> I didn't found it in the OSTs so i suppouse that it was never released, so I made a MIDI file of the song that i named "Chouji's Theme". I hope you all enjoy it:
> ...




Those are pretty cool


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the songs!


----------



## waffleguy (Feb 19, 2008)

hi...new to the forum here, i found some songs here that i've been really wanting, so i was wondering if you can get the other two that i've been searching? one is the music played in eps 129 at around 12.23s where sasuke and itachi had that conversation about sasuke wanting to catch up to itachi.the second one is eps 49 where gai is comforting lee by saying his goal is worth reaching for(flashback), it is a variation of the original naruto theme, it sounds really good...so if possible can any pros out there or a kind person that is willing to help me? ty in advance


----------



## Ico (Feb 19, 2008)

These are amazing.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks posting them, bud!! These lovely piano midis make me more relax after having a pile of assignments


----------



## GrimeWire (Feb 20, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> Hi all.
> Im new in this forum.
> I came asking for a song, the one that sounds in the Chouji VS Jirobo (after chou eats the first pill and Jirobo call him "loser") and i thought if this great piano player that made the piano songs for this forum has got it.
> I didn't found it in the OSTs so i suppouse that it was never released, so I made a MIDI file of the song that i named "Chouji's Theme". I hope you all enjoy it:
> ...



thanks mate, both are very nice.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 20, 2008)

sweet . want moar!!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool................


----------



## Pal1985 (Mar 6, 2008)

you missed sakura's theme. can you include it, PLEASE?? i really want that


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> There is some mp3 of this song?
> If someone knows, please tell me.


sadly no there was never a OST4 and good songs are missing like Haku creating mirror theme,Tenten vs Temari,the one you just mentioned and a few others.


----------



## sleipinir (Jun 19, 2008)

hi ! 
I would like to know if someone has the piano music that appears in the episode 127-28 .....
more specifically in the minute 6:10 until the end of this video .....

Here it is


thank you.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's another tune that hasn't been released.

We call it "Kimimaru's theme" as that was when it first appeared. 

It's a great piece though.


----------



## S0ulz (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks!! I have been looking for them for a long time!!


----------



## bluesky78 (Jun 27, 2008)

Does any of you guys have a Narutimate hero 3 OST???
I really wanted the 2nd credit song.


----------



## Even (Jun 27, 2008)

wow, haven't heard those MIDI files until now, and I must say, Chouji's Theme is friggin brilliant!!! I love it. +reps and a huuge thank you to the one who made it.


----------



## Kisa (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow thanks for all of thses, I'm going to download them now!


----------



## Naruko (Jun 29, 2008)

The links on pg 1 don't work any longer - can any one update them? I can fix the links on page 1 (if the OP'er isn't around) just need working links.

I play piano, I love piano, I'd love to hear these


----------



## Zeoroth (Aug 1, 2008)

> Other song that i couldn't find is the "Gaara's Theme". I made a short MIDI too of this one:
> Crushed.



like this? (first song)


----------



## LuCas (Sep 1, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> Hi guys i have made an MP3 of the Chouji's Theme. I hope you like it:
> 8-Bit Theatre is <3



It goes to a weird german error page or w/e


----------



## EpsyloN (Sep 1, 2008)

> It goes to a weird german error page or w/e


 Fixed, thank you!


----------



## MaPHacK (Sep 1, 2008)

Link no worky!


----------



## SageNaru (Jan 12, 2009)

Hii im neeew to thee forum
was looking for these piano themes  cme across this wkd forumXD

erm but thers a problem...can some1 re-upload the files lol

thnk u soo much!!


----------



## LuCas (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone have the neji vs hinata and Wind piano themes? If so can you please upload it somewhere?

Thank you


----------



## DarkShirouX (May 8, 2009)

I'd also like the Wind and Neji vs Hinata piano themes. I used to have these files, but my computer has been wiped clean earlier. None of the links for a couple of these songs seem to work, I ended up searching through the forum ^^;:
I'd like is if someone can upload them on a more permanent spot though so no one has to sift through all the links o.o..... Thanks.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 10, 2009)

Very nice I love the way you did Sadness and Sorrow.


----------



## Agony (Jul 31, 2009)

wait.y the files are not there?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2009)

can some one reupload the files.


----------

